# my swiffer wet jet broke what do I do?!?!



## anomaly13 (Dec 28, 2007)

i have been using my swiffer wet jet for about 3 years now. i stoped buying the soap and pads soon after i started using it, just refilled the bottle with water/vinegar/sal suds and used microfiber clothes to mop. but it broke over the weekend, the battery compartment was all rusty and ruined my reusable batteries. now what? i loved that mop, i washed the floor so much more often because of it. we have a dust mop i use on the wood floors as well as a rag top mop that i can throw into the washing machine, but it requires a bucket of water/vinegar/saop, am i being lazy i don't want to fill a bucket to wash the kitchen floor every 2-3 days (we have a 2.5yo and an 9mo so the floor in the kitchen gets dirty quick). should i just suck it up and buy another swiffer wet jet? i am concerned the battery compartment willl just ryst again, has that happened to anyone? also i was thinking of using the dust mop with a spray bottle of the same cleaning solution to wash the floors as needed and then doing a good wash once a week. any ideas?

what do you use to wash your floor; wood/tile?
how often do you wash?


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

I have a Swiffer Wet Jet but don't use the disposable pads or Swiffer cleansers with it either. I stick a Microfiber pad on the end and squirt my mix (very similar to yours) manually, around the floor. I don't use the self-squirting component at all. I then just mop it all up. I tend to wash the floors once or twice a week.


----------



## mommymoose (May 29, 2004)

i have a solution!! This has happened to us twice now, as both times, we called the company, explained that we are very disappointed with the mop... i think you have to say it's less than a year old, but they will send you a coupon for a new one-- that should not happen-- i stopped storing mine with the bottle in to avoind the whole rusting thing, as i also hacked mine, and refilt he bottle, it may be more prone to leaking like that, IMO...
thanks for the suggestions about microfiber cloths-- how do they stay on? do they just cling to the velcro?? dang, i just bought a new box as i hadn't found a ggreen altrnative... well, after that's gone, i know what i'll do!! I also love my wetjet, and i have good things to say about the customer service dept!!


----------



## epelovitz (Feb 6, 2012)

I have had 3 Swifers. It really makes my life easy. I really enjoy cleaning with it until it stops working. As I said, this ismy 3rd Swifter. It was purchased at Target. They were kind enough to accept the first two I had to return for the same problem. The nozzle for the detergent stops working. Please help me. I feel bad taking it back to Target again. My name is Ellene Pelovitz. Email is [email protected]. Hope to hear from someone from Swifter. Thank you.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

I have an O-Cedar ProMist mop that is similar to a Swiffer but without a battery and has a refillable bottle and washable pads. I like it.

http://www.ocedar.com/main.taf?p=12,1


----------



## Arianwen1174 (May 26, 2009)

I love, love, love my Libman Freedom mop! No batteries involved. I bought a couple extra pads from a seller on Etsy.


----------



## shantimama (Mar 11, 2002)

I have an Enjo mop and I LOVE it. I used to have a Swiffer mop and it just couldn't compare. This does a better job and there is no fussing with containers or batteries and no worries about chemicals as the microfibre cleans deep into the pores and crevices on my floors with just water. I bought it over three years ago and both the mop and the fibre look and work as well as they did new and I wash my floors 2-4 times a week. We have wooden floors and a little bit of ceramic tile. It took a few washings to get all of the residue from years of washing with Swiffer off the floor but now the floors gleam and shine more than we did when we moved in and that is with three kids and a dog!


----------



## Masel (Apr 14, 2008)

I have a Rubbermaid Reveal mop. It has washable pad and a refillable bottle. The spray mechanism doesn't require betteries. You can buy extra pads and bottles if needed.


----------



## NotAFairytale (May 10, 2012)

I've been using my broken swiffer wet jet for like a year now. I just use a spray bottle with my preferred cleaner and spray it manually as I go. It's really easy. Plus thanks to the velcro on the bottom I use whatever other reusable towels/pads I want. Takes about the same amount of effort and time & will work until you feel like buying a new one.


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

I use a squirt bottle to spray the floor using a plain microfiber pad mop


----------



## Nannieree (Apr 25, 2015)

*Broken swifter wetjet*

Mine broke also. I contacted the company and let them know. Within 2 weeks they sent me a coupon to get a new starter kit.


----------

